# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  LDH norma

## medyczka

*LDH (dehydrogenaza mleczanowa, LD)*

*Norma*: 

120 – 240 U/l

*Interpretacja*: 

Podwyższony poziom może wskazywać na zapalenie wątroby, choroby dróg żółciowych, zapalenia mięśnia sercowego, stanu po zawale serca lub chorobach nowotworowych.

----------

